

How to overlay text on image easily, pixel perfect and with no CSS/HTML - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_overlay_text_on_image_easily_pixel_perfect_and_with_no_css_html

======
nadavs
This blog post explains how you can dynamically add text overlays to images
using simple manipulation URLs of Cloudinary. Multiple text overlays can be
added while using hundreds of web fonts and applying any style, color and
further image transformation. Sample code for generating manipulation URLs is
included for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Node.js, .Net, Java, Python and jQuery.

